# Cell phones, billing vrs. pay as you go



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember when I was in thailand last year, It was very convenient to just go and purchase a inexpensive phone (I think it was a small stall in Tesco), sim card and bam, I was done. if I needed more time I just went to the nerest 7-11, gave them 500baht and they gave me a printout with a code on it that I punched into the phone. It served me well for the few months I was there and then I just gave it to relatives when I left.

Now thats all fine and well for a low end phone, but what about smartphones there in Thailand? I would think that you might run out of credit on your phone rather quickly with data usage on them wouldn't you? Is there some type of monthly billing plan you can get on on them or can you just keep using the pay as you go method? What are the proceedures for this.

sorry for all the questions lately, but as we plan on moving to Chiang Mai in mid January, I just wanted to find out what to expect before hand.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

I use AIS/12call; they have plans for mobiles that include internet use.
I top up the SIM as usual, key in what internet plan I want - as I rarely use phone for internet - just when traveling, for me 50b for 6hrs is quite enough to check emails.

examples of their pre-pay plans here

and something new (to me anyway) i bank with Kasikorn, recently used an ATM and there is an option to set up an auto top-up on your mobile from your bank account, eg I set mine at 100b top-up whenever balance gets below 50b, for a high-user you'd likely want a higher credit, but it's an easy option.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

My wife had a contract phone could never see why untill see told me that the company she work for in Hi tech park paid for it, it was about £1000 B per month + calls and no free phone, not like back in the UK. The only thing I can see is we have been in the UK for three years now and go home there for a month a year, she still has the same number I need to buy a new sim every time


----------



## grega711 (Nov 21, 2011)

We use AIS and prepay as we go. We like the privacy and simplicity.

Customer service used to be great, but now it's hard to get an answer when you call the customer service number. Their coverage is still good, though.

Oh, yes. My wife is trying a DTAC account and she's paying 199 Baht per month for unlimited calling from 5AM to 5PM 7 days a week. DTAC coverage OK in Chiang Mai, but spotty in other parts of Thailand according to my wife.

Lots of different plans with all the companies and they're constantly changing. Find one that fits your calling pattern and you can save a lot of money.

Good luck.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

grega711 said:


> We use AIS and prepay as we go. We like the privacy and simplicity.
> 
> Customer service used to be great, but now it's hard to get an answer when you call the customer service number. Their coverage is still good, though.
> 
> ...


Is that free calls overall or free calls to other Dtac numbers......a big difference. Beware.


----------



## Kiniyeow (Oct 11, 2010)

so what do people with smartphones pay as an monthy average? Dont they use a high amount of data? I would think that they would be invaluable with the built in GPS and mapping for learning your way around.


----------

